# Belt Diagram 17hp Sentar riding mower.



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

Looking for a belt diagram for a Sentar 17hp riding mower.
Year 2005 ,Model # 960610110

TIA,
Roachie


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here I am again! Try these links for information.The parts list shows the belt routing.Not sure if this is for your serial number range.Hope this helps.

http://www.wrightmfg.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=Support.793287FF-D514-E5B3-22850D3E86B52F50

http://www.wrightmfg.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=Support.7931F49A-FFE3-F0A5-14FE525345D360C5

http://www.wrightmfg.com/uploads/files/Sentar II 19729 IPL_low res.pdf


----------



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

usmcgrunt said:


> Here I am again! Try these links for information.The parts list shows the belt routing.Not sure if this is for your serial number range.Hope this helps.


It a riding mower that look like a bigger verision of a MTD riding mower.
The serial # is 120205C001192. Thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

From what I could find, Sentar riding mowers are made by AYP / Electrolux. I had no luck finding your model number, I saw some models that were close, but not the same as the one you posted.


----------



## roachmobkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

30yearTech said:


> From what I could find, Sentar riding mowers are made by AYP / Electrolux. I had no luck finding your model number, I saw some models that were close, but not the same as the one you posted.


After awhile i figured it out. The deck had a netting around it that
looked like the same stuff as grass catcher bags are made of.
The deck was full of grass, dirt , and whatever. When i clean the dedris away.There were seven pullies or wheels. 
The grass shoot comes out the center of the back of mower. There was a big plastic pug in the shoot.
I removed the pug, now maybe the deck won't get caked up again. 
Not my mower, just helping out a friend. Thanks for your reply.

Roachie


----------

